# While Graduate Visa 485 in process, can i leave Australia and come back?



## ash19_87 (Jan 7, 2014)

My students visa is still valid till March 2015, and after my course ends in December 2014 and i will apply for 485 Graduate visa then. I was wondering if i can travel outside Australia while the application is in process in December 2014 and comeback on my student visa within Jan 2015. 

Will i be asked why am i coming back now when my studies are over? 

Do they allow to travel while application is in progress.

Can i avoid taking Bridging visa B here or is it essential for me to take?

Also approximately how long does it take for visa 485 to process?

Any insight on this will be helpful


----------



## Happy wombat (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, you can leave Australia and come back before your student visa expires. However, please be reminded that 485 visa can take a while and if you fail to apply for bridging visa A before your student visa expires, you can be considered an illegal alien and be deported. So please remember to apply for bridging visa A once you come back from your respective country.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

ash19_87 said:


> My students visa is still valid till March 2015, and after my course ends in December 2014 and i will apply for 485 Graduate visa then. I was wondering if i can travel outside Australia while the application is in process in December 2014 and comeback on my student visa within Jan 2015.
> 
> Will i be asked why am i coming back now when my studies are over?
> 
> ...


If you re-enter Australia after your studies have finished and shortly before the end of your student visa, it's possible you will be asked why you're returning. There have been some posters who've had issues travelling during this period without being actively in a study program. Since it's a year away, it's possible processes will change by then, but it's something you should keep in mind when deciding when to apply for your 485, organising your travel, etc.

If you've already applied for a 485 before you leave, you'll be issued a Bridging Visa A. Once you travel outside Australia, the BVA will be cancelled. You can either apply for it to be reinstated immediately upon your return (definitely must do this before your student visa expires or you'll be unlawfully in Australia), or you can get a BVB before you travel.


----------



## ps93 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, ive got the same problem. Im on bridging visa at the moment and i have my flight in 10 days, its been long since ive applied my tr. Would anyone know usually how long does 485 take


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> Once you travel outside Australia, the BVA will be cancelled.


Not if it has not been activated.


----------

